# Grains Of Sand



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yesterday I learnt that next week the trust is holding a meeting to discuss how to save Â£500,000 by March, their decision will be annouced on 22nd Dec, a nice Christmas present for some people









Logged on last night briefly before going to bed, unfortunately things were really slow so I gave up.









I then spent half an hour trying to log off but it wouldn`t let me









Overnight Jackie (one of my cats) pissed on the bed while I was in it, she`s 18 months old and a loving wonderful little cat but has had a long term problem with pissing in the wrong places, recently including my bed but never before whilest I`m actually sleeping in it









Yesterday I had to take another of my cats Molly to the vets when I found a deep cut on her leg which turned out to be a bite resulting from a fight, I have so far completely failed to get her to swallow the anti-biotics she was prescribed despite trying various methods.









Caroline is going through a particulary bad patch at the moment and is needing a lot of support from me, this has been made worse by the recent windy weather which has made sleeping in her room impossible due to it causing her window to scream like a banshee









The wind also has managed to decimate a large section of my rear garden fence.









Today we are going out to town for a `Christmas meal with friends so I decided to put on my Omega SMP 200, only to discover that the winder has started clicking









Sorry for the whining and OK these things may only be grains of sand but unfortunately this sort of crap has become the daily norm for months now


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear, sorry to hear this Mac









I hope 2007 brings better things.

Could you cheer yourself up by putting on the 602?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good lord Mac - 'tis the season of compulsary jollity







. Cheer up man or you will be tickled to death  .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Mach, hope things improve for you all soon.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope things get better soon Mac.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Chin up Mac, youve still got your RLT 8


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your problems Mac.











mach 0.0013137 said:


> Yesterday I had to take another of my cats Molly to the vets when I found a deep cut on her leg which turned out to be a bite resulting from a fight, I have so far completely failed to get her to swallow the anti-biotics she was prescribed despite trying various methods.


My recently departed Kickstart was always in fights (she was a vicious bugger







) and always on anti-biotics. I was frightened of her but I used to grap her face, a thumb and forefinger pressing very firmly on either side of her jaw, Her mouth would pop open and remain so, I could then push the tablet right to the back of her throat where, voila!, she would immediately swallow it, it was a reflex action. Worked every time. I then had the job of trying to release her without her going bananas and lacerating me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chin up Mac

Piss on Jackie evry times she uses your bed

A roll of duct tape for Caroline's window and the following advice for dealing with Molly

How To Give A Cat A Tablet

As for the NHS ...... sod them .... cream always rises to the top mate.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

2006 hasn't been my best year either Mac









Lets all hope for a better 2007


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of these hard times Mac, fingers crossed for 2007


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the messages of support & advice on getting cats to take their tablets, oh and Paul you were right I`ve just slipped on the 602 and it has already put the smile back on my face.









BTW when we went to the restuarant for the meal I had vegetable hot pot which looked great except under the cheese covered potato topping turned out to mostly contain courgettes, aubergines, red & yellow peppers, all of which I hate









Caroline & our friend Julie are also veggies and they ordered different meals which as well basically just contained cuorgettes, aubergines, red & yellow peppers, a very imaginative chef









To make it worse Caroline & I felt somewhat nauseous afterwards









Anyway I`ve just had a couple of Caroline`s legendary mince pies and I`m feeling better now but I`m not looking forward to the 22nd


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Anyway I`ve just had a couple of Caroline`s legendary mince pies and I`m feeling better now but I`m not looking forward to the 22nd


You could allways stop eating them after 15 or so, going for 22 is just greedy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't eat meat Mac but I never frequent a place that serves "Vegetarian hot pot" or "Nut roast" 

BTW Mac, Kickstart has been dead a few months now but made a reappearance the other day due to (I think) the nocturnal habits of a ******* fox, she was resurrected! I thought it was funny, however my family was very upset, distraught even. Hope that cheered you up!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Anyway I`ve just had a couple of Caroline`s legendary mince pies and I`m feeling better now but I`m not looking forward to the 22nd
> 
> 
> You could allways stop eating them after 15 or so, going for 22 is just greedy


You`ve never had one of her mince pies once described by a Police Inspector as tantamount to bribery











MarkF said:


> I don't eat meat Mac but I never frequent a place that serves "Vegetarian hot pot" or "Nut roast"


Neither would I normally but we had no choice of the venue


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> BTW Mac, Kickstart has been dead a few months now but made a reappearance the other day due to (I think) the nocturnal habits of a bastard fox, she was resurrected! I thought it was funny, however my family was very upset, distraught even. Hope that cheered you up!


You never know, I`ve heard stranger things


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ve never had one of her mince pies once described by a Police Inspector as tantamount to bribery


My wifes mince pies would be regardeded by the police as threatening behaviour or Assault with a deadly weapon


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Alas said:


> My wifes mince pies would be regardeded by the police as threatening behaviour or Assault with a deadly weapon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Overnight Jackie (one of my cats) pissed on the bed while I was in it,On of my works colleagues has a long-haired cat and he is often wakes up to the stink of cat sh*t, where it all sticks to the long hair in the tail region. The cat has a penchant for lying on my colleaagues face, whilst he is asleep....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roger said:


> Overnight Jackie (one of my cats) pissed on the bed while I was in it,On of my works colleagues has a long-haired cat and he is often wakes up to the stink of cat sh*t, where it all sticks to the long hair in the tail region. The cat has a penchant for lying on my colleaagues face, whilst he is asleep....










I hope he dosen't lick his lips while sleeping


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Overnight Jackie (one of my cats) pissed on the bed while I was in it,On of my works colleagues has a long-haired cat and he is often wakes up to the stink of cat sh*t, where it all sticks to the long hair in the tail region. The cat has a penchant for lying on my colleaagues face, whilst he is asleep....
> ...


& if he does - that will stop him.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Kickstart has been dead a few months now but made a reappearance the other day due to (I think) the nocturnal habits of a ******* fox, she was resurrected! I thought it was funny, however my family was very upset, distraught even. Hope that cheered you up!


Purely as an aside it is a family tradition that whenever we lose a pet we always plant a rose bush on top of the burial site. The children then learn to deal with death by equating death with the birth and growth of the flowers.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I wish I'd thought of that.







I've covered her grave with an 8' x 4' sheet of exterior ply with some breeze blocks on top, that should stop the dirty bugger.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I wish I'd thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a fox digging up the same patch in my lawn night after night. A square of chicken wire held down with tent pegs is the first thing to do. Next, take a leak in your garden watering can and top it up half full with water. Pour it over the area and it should keep it off. P.S if your garden is overlooked don't piss in the watering can outside...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've got four dead cats under my bed.









Their ashes are in little mahogany boxes, with their names on brass plaques. The only time they'll end up in the ground is when I do.

I keep my friends close and my enemies closer, but only my real friends stay close for eternity. Those I can keep track of.

I would really like to see Mac's and Nalu's perspective on this. 

It's good to be normal Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I've got four dead cats under my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me Stan











> It's good to be normal Mac.


As I`ve said before Stan, `normal` people worry me, they can be very repressed and highly dangerous


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Yesterday I learnt that next week the trust is holding a meeting to discuss how to save Â£500,000 by March, their decision will be annouced on 22nd Dec, a nice Christmas present for some people


Well I heard unofficially this evening that my unit is, at least for the time being safe, although the relief is tinged by the fact that three other smaller local Mental Health Units are to close by March, so as I said a nice Christmas present for some people


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I learnt that next week the trust is holding a meeting to discuss how to save Â£500,000 by March, their decision will be annouced on 22nd Dec, a nice Christmas present for some people
> ...


Glad to hear it for your unit Mach, but you got to balance it against the fact that _I _shall now have to pay for my Hitler tattoos to be removed _and_ my stomach stapling, which my PCT is now having second thoughts about paying for! Talk about justice!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Mach, I am sorry to hear about the other units; but at least you & your unit have not been affected for the time being.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I learnt that next week the trust is holding a meeting to discuss how to save Â£500,000 by March, their decision will be annouced on 22nd Dec, a nice Christmas present for some people
> ...


Well on the upside you have warning to try to expand into something else, it sounds like you are in health field, that has an upside as we have an aging population and the need for various health services will increase


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You could become a corporate sell out Mac and abandon what you have put in to the organisation you have dedicated your life to, of course.

Some people don't understand that concept and are only interested in compiling profit.

I don't think they will be well suited to supporting a nation that has to go to war to defend its borders, maybe they will be better suited to supporting the "black market"?

It's quite easy to see who the Quislings will be, they have their own issues whilst we have ours.

I'm glad one of my mates shouted "medic" when I got hit in the right arm, it wasn't too bad but it hurt like a bitch until I got a dose.

I was a bit of a blouse I suppose, but most wounds probably hurt more in the mind I reckon.

Stick with being a medic, there is nothing more noble than being called "doc" by a bunch of squadies.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys











James said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


After 30 years doing this job I doubt I`d be much good at anything else or for that matter that anyone else would put up with me











Stan said:


> You could become a corporate sell out Mac and abandon what you have put in to the organisation you have dedicated your life to, of course.
> 
> Some people don't understand that concept and are only interested in compiling profit.
> 
> ...


It`s what I do Stan, mind you presented with a bleeding squadie I would probably come over all queasy, I`m not keen on the sight of blood, I`d rather leave that to Ian & the rest of the`Fluffies`
















Oh alright, I`d try and sort him out, well encourage him to do it himself really, it was drummed into me 30 years age to only do for the patient what they cannot do for themselves







.

I would also ask him to reflect on his condition and what actions he`d made which had contributed to his present predicament, how he felt about his situation and what he considered he could learn from this to avoid it happening again









Access to a cat piss free couch would help


----------

